# Immigration for doctors???



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi guys,
how a doctor can immigrate to singapore?what is the process?is education system of singapore is better than malaysian singapore system?
Guide me.............


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

brill said:


> Hi guys,
> how a doctor can immigrate to singapore?what is the process?is education system of singapore is better than malaysian singapore system?
> Guide me.............


Your best chances are probably contacting some of the medical societies / associations in Singapore and ask them what the immigration procedures for doctors are. With regards to the difference between educational systems between Singapore and Malaysia. Yes, the level of education in Singapore is generally seen as higher than in Malaysia, but this may not be true in all cases of course.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Check SMC - www.smc.org.sg - and you can prean all info from there ..


----------

